# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Одноклассники.ру

## Палыч

Сайт отличный откопал недавно http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/
Реально помогает найти одноклассников. Там не только по школам, но и по армии, и по институтам, и по местам отдыха. Через этот сайт с ними со всеми можно списаться.
Зашёл, зарегистрировался. Некоторых одноклассников нашёл. 
Рекомендую, вообщем.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Ага, знаю)
Нашла пару людей с которыми давно свзяь потеряла

----------


## Кто?

Угу, я там тоже очень давно и тоже нескольких нашёл.  :Smiley:

----------


## ISO

Я искал давно свою одноклассницу, знал, что она живет в Москве, больше ничего, зашел на одноклассники, зарегистрировался, через недельку и она там появилась, сейчас переписываемся, вспоминаем школьные годы. Отличный сайт :Smiley:

----------


## santy

Да, приятно было в толпе из 800.000 человек найти кого-то, кто учился в одной школе, хоть и в разное время.  :Smiley: .

----------

